# CBO Legal/Management Study Guide



## tudorvac (Oct 23, 2013)

I used this forum and its posts to prepare for the CBO Cert test so I thought I would give back by sharing a study guide I found useful. It breaks down which chapters to study and seemed to work for me.

View attachment 1981


Thanks and Good Luck!CBO Study Guide.pdf

CBO Study Guide.pdf


----------



## steveray (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank You!.....And Welcome to the forum!


----------



## north star (Oct 24, 2013)

*= = =*



tudorvac,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

*= = =*


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, glad you joined in!!

So the study guide helped you to successfully pass the CBO test?


----------



## tudorvac (Oct 24, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, glad you joined in!! So the study guide helped you to successfully pass the CBO test?


Thanks Fatboy.

Yes, I did pass the test after only studying the sections listed in the guide. Although, I focused more on studying the Legal Aspects, Bldg Dept Admin, and Human Resources, rather than everything listed. I think the best use of the guide came from narrowing down what to study in the Bldg Dept Admin book. You can see that it only suggests studying about half of the book. Chapters 1 through 5 of that book are basically an advertisement for ICC and its services, and Chapters 18 through 21 is mostly housing codes and sustainability. I don't recall any questions that were outside of those chapters listed.

As for the others, I played the odds (percentages) and didn't even read Basic Code Enforcement or The Budgeting Guide, I just familiarized myself with the Table of Contents and layout of the books. Looking back, I probably should have read the budgeting guide because there were more questions from that book than I expected.


----------



## mjesse (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the guide.

I'm taking the legal module 11/2/13. Passed tech. in June

mj


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow mjesse, remember to take your time & fully read the question, that helped me out.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 4, 2013)

Passed the test Saturday.

I understand each test is supposedly made up of a random assortment of questions, and I think the OP's study guide is fairly accurate.

However, here are my additional observations;

Be familiar with the index of each of the books. Most of the questions I was unsure of, were quickly answered by searching the index.

In order of relevance, over 90% of my questions were from:

1- Legal aspects

2- (tie) Human Resource Mgmt.

2- (tie) Budgeting Guide

3- Bldg. Dept. Admin.

My best test taking tip - Answer the ones you know, flag the ones you're unsure of and come back to them after you've gone through the whole test. Don't get hung up on one question in the middle of the test, flag it and move on.

After you've gone through the whole test once, you'll have a good grasp on how much time you have available to further search for answers to the unknowns.

mj, cbo


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats mjesse


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 5, 2013)

Congragulations, welcome to the club. Did you learn the secret handshake yet?

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## peach (Nov 10, 2013)

congrats.. how many of the budget questions were the same question asked differently?


----------



## mjesse (Nov 10, 2013)

There were a handful of "restated" questions.

And, as I have found with many tests, subsequent questions often provide answers to previous ones. Always leave yourself the opportunity to go back through the questions a second time.

mj


----------



## Coder (Nov 12, 2013)

:grin:Congrats mjesse and thank you both for the advice. Going to take the test before the end of the year. Began reading the Building Dept Admin book page by page (somebody shoot me now!)


----------



## Coder (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> :grin:Congrats mjesse and thank you both for the advice. Going to take the test before the end of the year. Began reading the Building Dept Admin book page by page (somebody shoot me now!)


EDIT: Test scheduled for Nov 23! Time to hit the books!


----------



## Coder (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> :grin:Congrats mjesse and thank you both for the advice. Going to take the test before the end of the year. Began reading the Building Dept Admin book page by page (somebody shoot me now!)


The Building Dept Admin book is by far the best read so far out of all of them.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> The Building Dept Admin book is by far the best read so far out of all of them.


I thought the Human Resource Management book was good also. The Basic Code Enforcement book seems to be written for remedial students.

Good luck Saturday, keep us posted.


----------



## righter101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> EDIT: Test scheduled for Nov 23! Time to hit the books!


Good luck with the exam.  I passed these last year I believe.  One of the recommended books, I don't recall which, was utterly worthless.

Being familiar with the cases in Legal Aspects is helpful.

If you have no idea, guessing "B" is a good way to go.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 20, 2013)

I recall one quesion regarding budgeting that I never did figure out the answer to. I looked everywhere I could think of following the test, but to no avail.


----------



## Coder (Nov 22, 2013)

Well I have thoroughly inundated myself with the legal aspects of code administration. I have read all the prescribed books cover to cover(except for the basic code enforcement one. If you don't know all that by now you should reconsider taking the test!). Went through the online course. Even had a a real live event today regarding a disgruntled tenant and landlord dispute involving the life safety provisions of egress and smoke alarms in a "studio apartment". The building/apt was fine. Another tenant trying to get out of their lease early. The tenant was upset that the landlord knew who filed the complaint.  Not sure how one is expected to keep the complainant anonymous when it is a complaint about the unit they are residing in! Anyhow test on Saturday. Looking forward to getting this one passed. I feel prepared. Never easy.:-D


----------



## Coder (Nov 24, 2013)

:cheers Passed the Legal management test today! Definitely more challenging than any other so far. Interesting format. Went from a lot of human resource questions to how much square feet is allowed before high piled combustible storage requires an operational permit?:banghd. Happy Happy.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats Mr. Inspector, CBO


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, congratulations my friend!

I also felt that it was the most challenging of all the tests I have taken to date. Good job!


----------



## Coder (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I have something else to justify that 8k raise I am supposed to be getting! Have to say I feel like I know a lot more now than I did before I read the books. Good stuff to know and refer to for future Building Office endeavors.


----------



## drwiltse77 (Jul 10, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I cannot seem to open this pdf. Can you e-mail it to me at ...


----------



## mjesse (Jul 10, 2014)

drwiltse77 said:
			
		

> I know this is an old post, but I cannot seem to open this pdf. Can you e-mail it to me at ...


File sent

mj


----------



## kaneman45 (Jul 26, 2014)

Why cant I print the document?

I receive a message stating that I do not have sufficient rights.


----------



## rajeshvbv (Nov 5, 2014)

Can you please provide a pdf copy of the study guide?  I cannot download it from the forum.

So, are you saying that we only need to study chapters 6 through 17 of Bldg Dept admin book?


----------



## mjesse (Nov 5, 2014)

rajeshvbv said:
			
		

> Can you please provide a pdf copy of the study guide?  I cannot download it from the forum.  So, are you saying that we only need to study chapters 6 through 17 of Bldg Dept admin book?


You aren't able to download it as you are not a sawhorse (paid member of the forum)

If you PM me I can email it to you.

OR...you may consider a small contribution to the forum for this valuable information


----------



## Sifu (Nov 5, 2014)

I used the guide for the books I didn't have time or energy to read in their entirety. (Some of it was pretty deep in the weeds)  I did well on the test but there were a few questions I had no idea on and had never come across.  I guess they may have come from the few areas I didn't read.  If you have the time I would try to read all the references.  I thought it was a pretty difficult test and there wasn't really much time to look anything up, Lot of questions in a short amount of time.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Coder said:
			
		

> :Went from a lot of human resource questions to how much square feet is allowed before high piled combustible storage requires an operational permit?:


Answer: IFC 105.6.22 High piled storage, Operational permit required to use a building or a portion of a building for high piled storage exceeding 500 Sq Ft.

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2014)

"Now can someone show me the secrete hand shake!"

I've already been told I'm number one before!

pc1


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2014)

rajeshvbv said:
			
		

> Can you please provide a pdf copy of the study guide?  I cannot download it from the forum.  So, are you saying that we only need to study chapters 6 through 17 of Bldg Dept admin book?


Welcome.....

There are other certified califoriianians on here


----------



## taz6984 (Nov 12, 2014)

I was wondering if you could email the study to me at planning-zillahcity@embarqmail.com

I am working on taking the 2012 exam but would like to see if there is any information within the study guide that would help me. Any information that would be helpful, I would appreciate receiving.


----------



## bsurgi (Jan 10, 2015)

Can you send me a copy of this CBO study guide? I cant access this link.

Thanks!


----------



## buildcode (Apr 25, 2015)

CBO certification

Hello all,

I am taking the exams for CBO certification. I have passed the technical and failed the legal mgt. I am having trouble with this exam. I realize that this has been posted before but if someone has taken the exam recently with success could you possible share your study habits. Also could you let me know what practice exams you used, any questions/topics you remember and what subjects in the books are important. I realize this not the most glamorous topic but I really need your help. I really do appreciate your time.

Peter J McLaughlin

Local Building Inspector

City of Cambridge Ma.


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi peter, I haven't taken the exam in a long time so no  help there but I am waving at you form Charlton Ma


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, I can't help much either, been ten years now. I focused more of my study on the non-ICC code books, as I was already familiar with the ICC books, and had never seen the others.

Good Luck!


----------



## mjesse (Apr 27, 2015)

Go here - http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/certifications/12766-cbo-legal-management-study-guide.html


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 5, 2015)




----------



## ginag617 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi mjesse,

I was also trying to access the CBO study guide pdf file, but it wouldn't open for me either..  Would you be able to send it to my email as well?     Thanks!  my email is ggentile@cityofdeming.org  Thanks!!!


----------



## Jo Shankins (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there any way you could email this to me please?


----------



## Jo Shankins (Nov 23, 2015)

If you can send this to me my email is clockuponthewall@yahoo.com


----------



## Rays197 (Feb 11, 2016)

could please email me the pdf to rayfarr4@hotmail.com. Thank You


----------



## twoply (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd love a copy too! Twoply2@gmail.com

Many many thanks!


----------



## Martin Caesar (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd like to get my hands on the study guide. If anyone could e-mail a copy, it would be much appreciated. m.a.caesar@gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2017)

Martin Caesar said:


> I'd like to get my hands on the study guide. If anyone could e-mail a copy, it would be much appreciated. m.a.caesar@gmail.com Thanks!




Welcome


What do you do for a living???


----------



## Martin Caesar (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a carpenter by trade. Spent some years on the management side of industrial construction/development and a few more in residential remodel/construction.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2017)

Martin Caesar said:


> I'm a carpenter by trade. Spent some years on the management side of industrial construction/development and a few more in residential remodel/construction.




Are you trying to get on with a city??


----------



## Martin Caesar (Mar 26, 2017)

That's the game plan. Originally, my interest was residential inspection, but a friend introduced me to the idea of CBO. It's more work, but I like the challenge.


----------



## Martin Caesar (Mar 27, 2017)

I paid to upgrade my membership to sawhorse so i could download the study guide, but I still can't access and i notice my profile still says member. Is there a step that I'm missing?


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2017)

Martin Caesar said:


> I paid to upgrade my membership to sawhorse so i could download the study guide, but I still can't access and i notice my profile still says member. Is there a step that I'm missing?




Send a "conversation" to jar546. 

He is the mechanic for the site


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2017)

Martin Caesar said:


> I paid to upgrade my membership to sawhorse so i could download the study guide, but I still can't access and i notice my profile still says member. Is there a step that I'm missing?





What thread do you see the study guide on?

Are you able to copy the link to the thread


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks like the link to the guide is dead 

Sifu or other members may have a copy of the guide

See if someone will post it


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd be interested in a copy as well gonna start studying for my CBO also.


----------



## Martin Caesar (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks, guys. Will send conversation.


----------



## CBOGUY (May 4, 2017)

Anyone has a study guide?


----------



## Thomas Nabors (Aug 31, 2017)

I would like the study guide as well please


----------



## CBOGUY (Jan 3, 2018)

CBOGUY said:


> Anyone has a study guide?




My email address is mlr6656@gmail.com


----------



## CBOGUY (Jan 3, 2018)

Martin Caesar said:


> Thanks, guys. Will send conversation.



Can you send me a copy?


----------



## Barkha (Jan 8, 2018)

Can I please get a copy of study guide mailed at jain_barkha@yahoo.com?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shoe0811 (Jul 25, 2018)

If the study guide is still floating around, could I get a copy? shoe0811@gmail.com


----------



## Tor Ellstrom (Jul 15, 2020)

Where is this pdf?  I can’t reach it from the link


----------



## Shoe0811 (Jul 15, 2020)

I’ve yet to see one. I took the tests with just reading to text books minus the budgeting one, that one I just got familiar with the TOC.


----------

